# Need Advice - No in-ground sprinkler



## Toechainz (9 mo ago)

Getting married in June and trying to figure best way to keep my yard watered well while I'm gone internationally for 3 weeks. Anyone have any recommendations considering I don't have an in ground sprinkler system? I know there are some smart shutoff valves that work on hoses, however I won't be here to move sprinkler locations to get maximum coverage. Hate to leave everything unwatered when away for that long, especially in the heat of July. Not sure I trust to hire someone to water it either.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Multiple hoses and sprinklers with an Orbit timer. You can run 4 zones off one timer. I have used a similar setup for 5K square feet during a renovation.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Congrats on marriage.

No neighbor that can help? Even if they did it once while you're gone you should be OK. Otherwise, as suggested, hoses and sprinklers, You will have marks where the hoses are if they sit on grass that long, but will recover.

Honestly though, it's bermuda. It will survive without water and any health issues will recover virtually immediately once you get back and start watering again.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Who's going to take care of mowing for 3 weeks? Services? If you have hoses out, I doubt they will move and put them back.


----------



## Toechainz (9 mo ago)

Bombers said:


> Who's going to take care of mowing for 3 weeks? Services? If you have hoses out, I doubt they will move and put them back.


That is a great point. Had not thought of this!


----------



## Toechainz (9 mo ago)

Austinite said:


> Congrats on marriage.
> 
> No neighbor that can help? Even if they did it once while you're gone you should be OK. Otherwise, as suggested, hoses and sprinklers, You will have marks where the hoses are if they sit on grass that long, but will recover.
> 
> Honestly though, it's bermuda. It will survive without water and any health issues will recover virtually immediately once you get back and start watering again.


I knew that hoses would leave marks and yes it will recover, but still I am hesitant. I had not considered asking my neighbor to just throw some water on mine as he's doing his. That may be the best solution in reality.


----------

